# Hawthorn hollow form



## Woodworking Vet (May 12, 2017)

Got a small hawthorn log from a local landscaper. I was pleasantly surprised when I cut it open, beautiful colors and grain.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2017)

That's beautiful David, that color is very nice! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 12, 2017)

That's nice! Great color and a good looking finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 12, 2017)

The complete package! Shape, character, color, & finish! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 12, 2017)

The finish is several applications of Danish oil followed by buffing and then wax. 

I don't sell my work for personal reasons. Instead I donate for fund raisers or give things away. The landscaper that gave me this piece of wood was telling me that the person they cut the tree down for was a young man that was distraught in having to have the tree cut down because it was planted by his grandmother when she was young. It was very sentimental to him. So after making this I met with the landscaper and we gave it to the young man, he was exceptionally grateful. Experiences like that mean a lot to me which is why I give most of my stuff away. Here recently though I've started selling little bits of wood here an there to help me afford to buy my supplies, sandpaper and bandsaw blades are not cheap! Maybe one day I'll get over some of my issues enough to be able to sell some of my turnings. Until then though I'll continue to hunt for wood and enjoy my time at the lathe.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | +Karma 4 | Sincere 4


----------



## SENC (May 12, 2017)

Awesome. Your story makes my day. Thank you!


Woodworking Vet said:


> The finish is several applications of Danish oil followed by buffing and then wax.
> 
> I don't sell my work for personal reasons. Instead I donate for fund raisers or give things away. The landscaper that gave me this piece of wood was telling me that the person they cut the tree down for was a young man that was distraught in having to have the tree cut down because it was planted by his grandmother when she was young. It was very sentimental to him. So after making this I met with the landscaper and we gave it to the young man, he was exceptionally grateful. Experiences like that mean a lot to me which is why I give most of my stuff away. Here recently though I've started selling little bits of wood here an there to help me afford to buy my supplies, sandpaper and bandsaw blades are not cheap! Maybe one day I'll get over some of my issues enough to be able to sell some of my turnings. Until then though I'll continue to hunt for wood and enjoy my time at the lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 13, 2017)

I'll admit, it really was hard to give away as it was one of my favorite pieces. But when I saw the look on the young guy's face I knew I made the right decision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Ray D (May 13, 2017)

Awesome piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 13, 2017)

Beautiful wood and an outstanding job at turning it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 13, 2017)

Beautiful piece, beautiful wood and an even better story, Fantastic gesture David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (May 13, 2017)

Really nice piece!

As a doc that cares for my patients, I really appreciate the feelings that you have for your work. It's not worth giving away something unless it hurts a little bit. You helped him through a difficult time and I think helped yourself too.
Donating is noble, but being able to sell some work to keep it going is important too-- don't sell yourself short.
Keep'em coming!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 13, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Really nice piece!
> 
> As a doc that cares for my patients, I really appreciate the feelings that you have for your work. It's not worth giving away something unless it hurts a little bit. You helped him through a difficult time and I think helped yourself too.
> Donating is noble, but being able to sell some work to keep it going is important too-- don't sell yourself short.
> Keep'em coming!



David, thank you for your kind words. I agree that it would nice to sell some of my turnings to help support my habit (my therapy). The cost of tools, sand paper and other supplies is quite demanding on my fixed income from the VA. Its quite difficult to explain but my issues make it crippling at times to function in public. I really can't explain, not here. But being in a setting such as a craft fair or going to stores to peddle my goods won't happen for me right now. Maybe in the future as I get better. Me being on this message board actually is quite a big step for me and I feel like I've made some good connections here. That's a good start and maybe I'll get to the point where I would feel comfortable in a setting where I can sell my turnings. Until then I will continue to learn, soak up lots of knowledge here, sell a few pieces of wood and make beautiful things. Again, thank you for your kind words and encouragement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 14, 2017)

There's always Etsy or Shopify David. You wouldn't encounter any face to face contact, most orders would be a simple put it in a box and ship it. Contact on your store could be limited to e-mail, and if you personally don't feel up to dealing with it you could have a friend or loved one handle any correspondence that was difficult for you to deal with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (May 14, 2017)

I'd like to help a little more. You have friends you haven't met yet.
If you'd like to try turning some Mesquite, PM an address to me. I am blessed with a large supply. It's free, no obligation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 14, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> There's always Etsy or Shopify David. You wouldn't encounter any face to face contact, most orders would be a simple put it in a box and ship it. Contact on your store could be limited to e-mail, and if you personally don't feel up to dealing with it you could have a friend or loved one handle any correspondence that was difficult for you to deal with.



I've had brief thoughts about Etsy but then I look at some of the stuff there and think my turnings aren't near as nice. Maybe I'm too critical of my own work. Then figuring out pricing, and making frequent trips to the post office that isn't conveniently near by. Maybe I'm finding more reasons not to do it than enough to do it. I'll keep pondering the idea.

I've been turning at a place in Spokane a couple times now, its a place that mentors veterans to help them get off the streets, teaches computer skills, interview skills and so on. They have a wood shop in back where they teach cabinet and sign making. On Tuesdays for three hours a long time wood turning comes in and mentors turning to veterans in the wood shop. So I've gone a couple times. There is a vet there that sells his stuff in a nearby guitar shop and suggested I just drop off a few things so that is something I might consider too. You guys are correct in that selling a few things to feed the habit isn't necessarily a bad thing.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 14, 2017)

David Hill said:


> I'd like to help a little more. You have friends you haven't met yet.
> If you'd like to try turning some Mesquite, PM an address to me. I am blessed with a large supply. It's free, no obligation.



Good morning David. I've turned a piece of mesquite that @Tony traded with me, really beautiful and nice to turn. I didn't mean for my early post to be a downer or an indication that I was in need. It was more to explain that we all turn for various reasons and for me its quite personal. I probably shouldn't have made the post. I absolutely and sincerely appreciate your offer and I might take you up on it. If you do send some I hope that you're okay if I pay it forward a little and give some to the Vet's Garage where they mentor turning for veterans. They have a lot of wood but its mostly green and plain pine and birch. I'm trying to cut some locust this weekend to take them as well. 

All of you guys here have been a wealth of information and I'm glad that I'm making some connections both near and afar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (May 14, 2017)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Good morning David. I've turned a piece of mesquite that @Tony traded with me, really beautiful and nice to turn. I didn't mean for my early post to be a downer or an indication that I was in need. It was more to explain that we all turn for various reasons and for me its quite personal. I probably shouldn't have made the post. I absolutely and sincerely appreciate your offer and I might take you up on it. If you do send some I hope that you're okay if I pay it forward a little and give some to the Vet's Garage where they mentor turning for veterans. They have a lot of wood but its mostly green and plain pine and birch. I'm trying to cut some locust this weekend to take them as well.
> 
> All of you guys here have been a wealth of information and I'm glad that I'm making some connections both near and afar.



Not taken that way!
The way I was brought up, friends share. Think of it as a donation to your cause. Money not a priority.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------

